# seeking coding/insurance position in Huntsville, AL



## codegirl0422 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am seeking a local coding/insurance position in the Huntsville, AL area. I am a CPC, with 3 years experience in Medical Billing and Coding. I have coding and billing experience in several different specialties (Gastroenterology, Pain Management, General Surgery, ASC for Gastroenterology). And experience in auditing E/M visits. If anyone knows of anyone hiring in the area please contact me at jhs91903@yahoo.com.

Thanks alot for any assistance.


----------

